#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cambium >  >  Review - Enlace eFORCE Cambium Networks

## Zucchi

*Pessoal, BOAS* 

Muita gente vem pedindo para que eu fale mais das solução de PTP - Ponto a Ponto da Cambium Networks da linha ePMP. Faz um tempão que venho prometendo que vou fazer um review mas o fator tempo é sempre o mais delicado de todos. 

Nos últimos meses venho prestando todo o tipo de ajuda/consultoria para diversos clientes mas não consegui até o presente momento a assinatura de nenhum deles para que eu montasse um case tanto de PTP quanto de PMP sendo que esse ultimo tenho clientes com sucesso acima até do que eu mesmo esperava uma vez que em minha rede ainda não cheguei no limite dos equipamentos.

Sendo assim, decidi pegar os dois ponto a ponto que tenho aqui e montar um review para vocês se familiarizarem um pouco mais com o equipamento sendo um com o Enlace eFORCE 110 - com porta FAST Ethernet e outro com o Enlace eFORCE 110 PTP com porta GIGABIT Ethernet. 

A diferença de um para outro além da porta Fast x Gigabit é que no segundo (eFORCE 110 HP) o rádio vem com GPS (porta gigabit) e pode ser utilizado como "AP LIGHT" ou seja, ele pode ser utilizado para Ponto Multiponto mas só permite a associação de até 10 SM's. (clientes). Se você quiser usar com mais SM's é necessário a compra de uma licença de software. 

O ePMP tem dois modos para PONTO A PONTO. O modo sincronizado TDD e o modo não sincronizado ePTP. A vantagem deste ultimo é que a latencia fica na casa dos 4 a 8ms dependendo da banda passante contra 16/20 do modo TDD mas a desvantagem é que para garantir o desempenho do equipamento você só pode utilizar o modo ePTP em distâncias de até 24Km com canal de 40mhz. Acima disso, apenas com canal de 20mhz.

Logo, vamos aos testes.

OBS: No momento em que esses testes foram realizados nós possuíamos 20 clientes com planos de 25mbps em cima ou seja, parte do trafego e do processamento estava sendo utilizado por eles. 

*Teste Enlace eFORCE 110 PTP:*

*Distancia:* 2.0km
*Firmware:* 2.5
*Canal:* 40mhz
*Potencia:* 7dbm (automatico) 
*Antenas:* 25dbi eFORCE Cambium Networks
*Ambiente:* EXTREMAMENTE POLUÍDO
*Modo:* ePTP

*Ponta A:* CCR 1009
*Ponta B:* RB450G

*Testes TCP/IP -* (Notem que a RB450G não aguenta...)

*SEND:*



*RECEIVED:*



*BOTH:*



*Wireless Link Test ePMP:*



*Tela de Perfomance do Master:

*

*Tela de Perfomance do Slave: 
*

*Teste Enlace eFORCE 110:

OBS:* É importante ressaltar que neste enlace não tenho uma RB na outra ponta para fazer a medição de TCP e apresentar para vocês. Como foi uma ativação de emergência ainda não tive tempo de substituir o Switch que lá está por uma routerboard. Também temos problemas com alinhamento e com visada conforme relato abaixo.

*Distancia:* 3.0km
*Firmware:* 2.5
*Canal:* 40mhz
*Potencia:* 27 dbm
*Antenas:* 22dbi ALGCOM Blindada
*Ambiente:* EXTREMAMENTE POLUÍDO
*Modo:* ePTP

*Ponta A:* RB450G
*Ponta B:* Switch xing-ling para atendimento emergencial de um cliente.

*Detalhe importante:* VISADA COMPLETAMENTE OBSTRUÍDA POR ARVORES - necessário levantar a antena do PONTO A em 3 Metros. 

*Tela inicial do rádio:*



*Tela de Perfomance do Master: 

*

*Tela de Perfomance do Slave: 

*

*Wireless Link Test ePMP:*


Quando fui ativar esse enlace já sabia que a coisa não ia ser fácil pois já havia feito o calculo no Link Planner. Porém, devido a insistência do mesmo logo pensei em ativa-lo da forma que está - até que chegue novo modulo para a torre e sem a RB450G para arrumar devidamente - e ainda postar aqui no Under a experiencia. 

Para esse cliente eu só precisava entregar 20mbps. Está passando 39mbps TCP o que atende completamente a necessidade dele e apesar da visada completamente obstruída e do péssimo alinhamento (pois realmente do jeito que achei que dava foi) é uma demonstração de como o equipamento é estável e robusto. Decidi apresentar estes dados com meu cenário real pois sabemos que nem sempre podemos ou temos o cenário ideal.... mas sempre trabalhamos para isso e vou arrumar esse enlace ainda, prometo. Depois de arrumado postarei aqui a diferença.

*OBS:* Referente ao UPTIME dos equipamentos, na semana passada ficamos cerca de 26 horas sem energia aqui na cidade após as fortes chuvas. Não teve NoBreak que segurou.

Duvidas encontro-me a disposição  :Big Grin:

----------


## delegato

O equipamento parece ser muito bom, porém 3km é uma distancia muito pequena, no kit deles com esse rádio e antena de 25dbi, prometem 25km será que ele passaria essa banda em 25km?

Quando sairá equipamentos da cambium em AC? assim que sair pretendo comprar pois sei que serão melhores que os ac mikrotik e ubiquit.

----------


## Zucchi

> O equipamento parece ser muito bom, porém 3km é uma distancia muito pequena, no kit deles com esse rádio e antena de 25dbi, prometem 25km será que ele passaria essa banda em 25km?
> 
> Quando sairá equipamentos da cambium em AC? assim que sair pretendo comprar pois sei que serão melhores que os ac mikrotik e ubiquit.


Sim, com as antenas de 25dbi o recomendado é até 24km. (para uso com o modo ePTP).

Vamos fazer uma diferenciação @*delegato* 

802.11 e suas variantes A/B/G/N/AC é um protocolo de uso indoor erroneamente utilizado para o uso outdoor no cenário de provedores. Sendo assim, temos todos os conhecidos problemas.

A Cambium tem linha AC APENAS para uso INDOOR como Acess Point Wireless. Uso Outdoor não será lançado nada em AC até por que ela não utiliza o protocolo 802.11 e sim um protocolo proprietário especificamente desenhado para Outdoor.

Aqui eu testei todo o tipo de equipamento AC e na minha opinião não mudou nada a não ser o preço e a decepção. AC na minha ótica é enganação.

----------


## delegato

Certo acabei de entender, e me diz no caso *@Zucchi* 


Que protocolo esse equipamento utiliza? em algum que passa mais de 220 MB? tipo intermediário entre aqueles la de ptp que custa bem mais caro?

MIMO não funciona no wireless 802.11? então no caso ele é mesma coisa dos ubnt e mk protocolo de uso interno em uso externo.

*Caracteristicas principais:*
• MIMO 2x2 para conectividade com Visada (LOS) e sem Visada (nLOS)
• Throughput: superior a 200 Mbps
• Comunicações pelo ar seguras (Encriptação AES de 128-bits)

----------


## delegato

Por fim pode me dizer se esse equipamento utilizado pelo amigo linkaria 50km com antenas de 34dbi?

----------


## Zucchi

> Certo acabei de entender, e me diz no caso *@Zucchi* 
> 
> 
> Que protocolo esse equipamento utiliza? em algum que passa mais de 220 MB? tipo intermediário entre aqueles la de ptp que custa bem mais caro?
> 
> MIMO não funciona no wireless 802.11? então no caso ele é mesma coisa dos ubnt e mk protocolo de uso interno em uso externo.
> 
> *Caracteristicas principais:*
> • MIMO 2x2 para conectividade com Visada (LOS) e sem Visada (nLOS)
> ...


Ele utiliza protocolo proprietário da Cambium Networks assim como as outras fabricantes de nome no mercado fazem. Cada uma tem o seu.

MIMO funciona no 802.11 sim.

Ele é Mimo 2x2 mas não usa o 802.11 então não tem problema de CCQ, não usa protocolo TDMA para sincronização (como o Airmax e o NV2). Ele sincroniza via GPS.

Veja algumas diferenças:

1) Sincronismo e eficiência espectral

2) Eficiência do protocolo MAC – ePMP não utiliza CCA, todas as transmissões são agendadas, inclusive as retransmissões, desta maneira não se degrada o throughput de um setor.

3) Air Fairness – O sistema é Ponto MultiPonto, porém o AP sempre trata os CPE (equipamentos clientes) de maneira individual. Como o sistema é TDD, o ePMP trabalha com 2 divisões: downlink e uplink. Imagine que cada bloco de DL e UL é subdividido em vários blocos, um para cada SM registrado. Quando o AP fizer a transmissão ou recepção *ele vai trabalhar com cada SM individualmente ou seja, é praticamente um ponto a ponto. A vantagem disso é que o AP opera com a modulação máxima de cada cliente. Logo, não importa se você tem um cliente mais distante, ou com muita interferência, com baixa modulação. Isso não vai afetar toda a sua rede, pois o AP trabalha com os SMs de maneira individual.

4) Outro ponto importante é o supressor de surto. Os rádios possuem supressores de surto integrados e também pode-se utilizar um supressor externo aumentando a segurança. Desta maneira não temos aqueles problemas de porta queimada no rádio, o que é muito comum com os rádios UBNT por exemplo.

5) Em um único site MULTIPONTO é possível trabalhar os dois setores com apenas 2 canais. Em uma rede Multiponto abrangendo toda uma cidade é possível trabalhar utilizando apenas 4 canais devido ao reuso de frequência.*





> Por fim pode me dizer se esse equipamento utilizado pelo amigo linkaria 50km com antenas de 34dbi?


Não faria com qualidade. Para essa distancia o recomendado seria a serie PTP 600/650 ou a PTP 800 (rádio digital).

----------


## FMANDU

@*Zucchi* Qual parâmetro utilizamos para medir a qualidade da conexão nesses rádios? No 802.11 utilizamos o ccq, nos da cambium qual seria? Somente SNR e Sinal?

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi* Qual parâmetro utilizamos para medir a qualidade da conexão nesses rádios? No 802.11 utilizamos o ccq, nos da cambium qual seria? Somente SNR e Sinal?


Pode-se utilizar SNR, Sinal, Uplink e Downlink Quality além de verificar os MCSs de ambos:

Exemplo:

----------

